# my poor dog



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

my poor old dog has to be put down monday im gitted to say the least ive had him 16 years .. dont know what to say only im up late crying sat here hes a minnie yorkie xxx


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Poor you Molly.  I am so sorry to hear about your lovely dog.  Losing a pet that we have had for a long time is so very hard.  Make sure you keep crying those buckets of tears, it's the best thing for us when we lose someone special.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Molly - I really feel for you today. Losing your dog or pet can feel the the same as losing a member of your family. Take some time to keep crying those tears and eventually you will start to remember how You gave your dog a good life full of love and kindness
thinking of you 
cseyxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Molly my heart goes out to you, it is never easy to lose a pet, let it all out and take all the time you need.
Love Viva


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

molly no words will make it any easier sweetheart so i just want to send you masses of hugs n kisses xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

molly2003 said:


> my poor old dog has to be put down monday im gitted to say the least ive had him 16 years .. dont know what to say only im up late crying sat here hes a minnie yorkie xxx


I'm really sorry to hear that Molly, i have lost 2 dogs who where my best friends so i know how it feels.
We now have two Yorkies callled Sooty and Lucy,

Regards Jon


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Molly,

Sorry to hear about your dog, I lost mine a couple of years ago, had him for 14 years and I felt like I had lost my right arm. I think it was made even worse by the fact that I probably treated him like the child I didn't have. I had all this love to give a little one so I lavished it on the dog instead. Cry your tears and sending you a hug.

Morgana x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Molly

I am so sorry to hear that you are to lose your pet. I have a dog as well and she has seen me through some rough times, I am sure he has had a wonderful life with you and couldn't have had a better owner.

LOL K


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Molly i'm so sorry hun    i have 2 dogs and i dread the day anything happens to them they are part of the family too aren't they

take care hun

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Molly

I know exactly how you feel, I lost one of our beloved dogs six months ago now and it felt like the world had a big gap in it!

Try to remember the good times you had and know that you have people who care for you.

love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Molly

Sorry to read your news.  One of our woofers is poorly at the moment and we are preparing ourselves for the worse so totally understand.

Take care
Karen x


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Molly,

So sorry to hear about your little dog  .

We become so attached to them don't we  .

Big hugs
Sarah x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Molly,

Sorry to hear about your little doggie.  Thinking of you.

Laine


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls im going better today .. oliver my dog is going to come home in a little wooden box next monday dh told the vet we want him back i think it did hurt tho thinking olivers coming home but im ok now .. been out shoping tonight with dh..
our liitle girl said this morning OILVER OILVER  i was allmost in tears but i just said he going to help santa in the sky.
i did take mess pot to see santa on saturday and SHE WAS great she push at all the kids legs to move out of the way and shouting santa SANTA then she cryed when she left him and was stood there waving shouting bye and pulling tongs at him .. everyone was watching her little toe rag she was ...
now today she has tryed to give the toy santa the dummy .hope you girls are ok thank you for the messages..
love molly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx oxo


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better. Loved your story about Messpot meeting Santa!
Viva


----------

